

How to restore disappearing iTunes song star ratings - benguild
http://benguild.com/2015/02/14/how-to-restore-disappearing-itunes-song-star-ratings/

======
benguild
I've been running this daily and noticing 0-100 song ratings clearing roughly
every 24 hours. Not sure where the bug is on Apple's side, but man!

